# No Sarunas: Decides to go to Indiana



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin A: He pick the one team that give us hell. Not good news. I didn't think he was going close to Nash as some people were making him out to be (although I thought he would be an excellent fit for what the Cavs needed) but I really don't like him going to a division rival.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2115697


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I think Ferry needs to move now on the Gooden for Jaric/Wilcox deal which might be in the long run better for Cleveland as I love Wilcox's potential


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ouch. Congrats Pacersfan... You Win this round....

So I guess he doesn't mind coming off the bench behind Tinsley?

Good aquisition by Larry Legend. Pacers are always on top of things.

I agree, now time to make the Jaric move. We can certainly settle for Jaric and Wilcox.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Indiana is going to be one tough team next year: I would rank them probably #1 in the east. They basically go 2 deep at every position now with tough quality players


----------



## phipsiboy (Apr 3, 2005)

wow, didn't see that one coming, but hey, ferry has seen to always have a backup plan this summer if his #1 option doesn't work out, so lets see what he has going this time around


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No crap. They have ridiculous depth and talent. They could be a 60 win team next year if Artest keeps his head screwed on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Indiana must be trading Ron Artest, because there is no way Saras is going to play 30 minutes with Jones, Jackson, Artest and Granger, the SG and SF position are filled minutes wise. He's strictly a backup PG on the Pacers. Interesting.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

HKF said:


> Indiana must be trading Ron Artest, because there is no way Saras is going to play 30 minutes with Jones, Jackson, Artest and Granger, the SG and SF position are filled minutes wise. He's strictly a backup PG on the Pacers. Interesting.


 I don't think they're trading anybody. Bird knows Indianas trouble with injuries and Artest penchant for suspensions, he planning for it this season. 

Basically both JO and Tinsley are injury prone. With Harrison developing they now have another post presence and now Saras takes care of the problem if Tinsley goes down. In addition Granger already is hurt in the summer and we know both Artest and Jax aren't the sharpest tools in the shed when it comes to keeping themselves in games


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Ouch. Congrats Pacersfan... You Win this round....
> 
> So I guess he doesn't mind coming off the bench behind Tinsley?
> 
> ...


Well, Tinsley's going to be injured for 40 games (as per usual) anyway. I have a hunch the Pacers will see that they'll be better off giving Saras 30mpg despite whoever's ahead of him on the depth chart.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Well now i hope all this hype was a joke :mob: 

What an idiot... why would you take same yrs and go sit on the bench. I would think Marty and Big Z would make it really easy to make the decision. I would think Lebron alone would have some pull.

Well this sucks, maybe hiim playing 4yrs at Maryland and doing nothing afterwards was a sign.  

Hopefully ferry can pull something off, i dont know if i like sending Sasha along with the deal to get Jaric/Wilcox. And if its just Jaric for Gooden.. What we gonna do with backup post players ??

Would tractor like to even come back after disrespecting him and not picking up his option.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, I doubt Sarunas is better than Tinsley at PG and trying to have him guard NBA SGs would be fun to watch.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I give the dude credit. He obviously cares about winning and despite our great offseason he went to a team with a great chance at the title. Good move form although he won't be getting as much playing time with another very good PG in Tinsley.

Again if we can get both Wilcox and Jaric for let's say Gooden/Sasha then I still think this is a good move for the Cavs. As Jaric is the other perimeter defender we need and like I said I'm a big Wilcox fan. I don't like giving Sasha up but with Hughes and healthy Jackson he becomes expendable just like the Marshall signing and the progress of AV makes Gooden expendable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> Well, I doubt Sarunas is better than Tinsley at PG and trying to have him guard NBA SGs would be fun to watch.


He is 6-4 200lbs. So theoretically you could probably play him at the two.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> I give the dude credit. He obviously cares about winning and despite our great offseason he went to a team with a great chance at the title. Good move form although he won't be getting as much playing time with another very good PG in Tinsley.
> 
> Again if we can get both Wilcox and Jaric for let's say Gooden/Sasha then I still think this is a good move for the Cavs. As Jaric is the other perimeter defender we need and like I said I'm a big Wilcox fan. I don't like giving Sasha up but with Hughes and healthy Jackson he becomes expendable just like the Marshall signing and the progress of AV makes Gooden expendable.


Yeah I agree. I think Pavlovic was really coming on last year. But now that they have Luke Jackson and Larry Hughes AND Ira Newble, and since you can't get rid of Newble...there's not a lot of room. And Pav may just be the odd man out.

Jaric can play both guard positions too. So that's even less time for Pav.

If the Cavs get Jaric, they might the most interchangeable set of players in Jaric, Lebron, Hughes, and Jackson. All four seem to be able to play any of the backcourt positions.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I'm just happy this is over. One way or the other, it had to end. When you put your eggs in one basket and wait on a guy, you might lose out on other options.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

He woulda been a better fit in Cleveland but its not the end of the world. I believe in Danny Ferry and he'll get the job done.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, I agree remy, at least now they can pursue guys like Watson, Jaric, etc. That Clippers rumor is bunk from what I can tell.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah that's true Watson is still out there. There's a lot of point guards still out there in the price range the Cavs want.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks to all the Gracious Cavs Fans who really showed class through all of this ordeal. 
As I planned to follow this guy no matter what team, of course I am elated with the result. 
The Pacers I believe may have given him the full MLE, if that is true, James Jones and or Dale Davis will not be resigned barring some change.

It will be interesting to watch.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

Since I'm a Pacers fan I think this is great, but for you Cavs fan this is bad. I think he would have fit in better here since he would get to start where in Indy he will be a probable sixth man. I feel sorry that you guys have to play with Eric Snow.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> Since I'm a Pacers fan I think this is great, but for you Cavs fan this is bad. I think he would have fit in better here since he would get to start where in Indy he will be a probable sixth man. I feel sorry that you guys have to play with Eric Snow.


I doubt Eric Snow is the starting point guard when the Cavs start the season, bub.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

On a side note I don't think I'll ever believe a Cleveland Dealer "scoop" (Saras agrees to terms with the Cavs) again.

Looks like the Akron Beacon Journal is where the serious Cavs reporting is done.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ain't gonna put a positive spin on it, this sucks..bad. Saras was the missing piece for this team, would have made this a 10/10 offseason.

Damn. I can't believe he turned down a chance to play with his boy Z.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Also to add to the above, Indiana is unbelievably stacked. If Artest can keep his head on straight, they should definitely win the Central.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Pacers should look to win the title. For the past few years, they have been paper champions, with enough raw talent and depth to win the title. They match up well with any team in the league due to their versitility. If Indiana stays healthy and still gets knocked out, I'd be shocked.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I really wish that Saras went to Cleveland.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hopefully it's the Cavs the Pacers end up having to go through to get to the finals and Z plays inspired ball against his bud.

Because as good as the Pacers are, they certainly don't have a 7 footer to match with a big man of Z's skill. This could be Z's career year this year, as you aren't going to be able to double team him any more.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Hopefully it's the Cavs the Pacers end up having to go through to get to the finals and Z plays inspired ball against his bud.
> 
> Because as good as the Pacers are, they certainly don't have a 7 footer to match with a big man of Z's skill. This could be Z's career year this year, as you aren't going to be able to double team him any more.


True, Ilgauskus is difficult to stop when he's on his game. With that said, I'd be comfortable with Foster/Pollard/Harrison on him.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I really wish that Saras went to Cleveland.


(Mental note to self) do not put Pacersguy USA on the Saras list of fans.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

PacersguyUSA said:


> True, Ilgauskus is difficult to stop when he's on his game. With that said, I'd be comfortable with Foster/Pollard/Harrison on him.


Yeah future, I wouldn't quite say Big Z is a big threat to the Pacers, IMO their current frontline can bang well with Big Z (Foster especially, very underrated defender).


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

http://www.tzahevet.co.il/cmdb/video/the_clip/saras-interview.avi

Watch this interview if you still care and if you want to know why Jasikevicius chose Indiana and not Cleveland. Hes explaining quite nicely it there. Even if Saras isnt mentioning it I think Larry Bird coming to Europe several times to talk with him had something to do with that, because it really showed that Indiana wants Saras much even with not that good financial offer.


----------

